# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  نرم افزار مدیریت تاکسی تلفنی(ایرانی) سیمبیان

## ajax_lover

سلام

این برنامه فعلا روی گوشیهای نوکیا ویرایش سوم اجرا میشه
من خودم فقط روی 3250 تست کامل کردم و هیچ گوشی دیگری رو هنوز تست نکردم
اما روی حساب امولاتور و تست 3250 که بد قلق ترین گوشی ویرایش سومه
فکر کنم روی اکثر گوشیهای ویرایش سوم نوکیا سری 60 جواب بده

_محیط برنامه نویسی_
*Carbide C++‎ Express*

_SDK:_
*SDK S60 3rd* 

یه وبلاگ آماده کردم که توش به طور کامل بدنه برنامه رو تشریح کردم . به طور خلاصه باید بگم 
این برنامه از دوپایگاه عمومی و قابل دسترس استفاده می کنه که میشه بلوتس شون کرد .


http://pars-symbian.blogspot.com 
تا اونجایی که من از مدیران آژانس مشورت گرفتم توی این برنامه همه امکانات مدیرتی فراهمه
از اضافه کردن مشتری و راننده با خصوصیات مربوطه و حاضر غایب کردن و صف بندی راننده ها گرفته تا آرشیو کردن و گشت و گذار در سرویسهای گذشته .

*برنامه بصورت آزمایشی و با اعمال محدودیت و آن ساین در اختیار شما قرار گرفته* 
*لطفا برای استفاده ابتدا برنامه را ساین کنید.*

لطفا برنامه رو تست کنید و نتیجه رو به من هم اطلاع بدین. مرسی

----------

